
Making It Easier for Immigrants to Start Companies in the US - The White House - sinzone
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2011/08/02/making-it-easier-immigrants-start-companies-united-states
======
jabo
Can't wait for these discussions to bear fruit. I heard someone mention to me
that there were talks about issuing green cards to graduates holding advanced
masters degrees from the US. Any idea if this is true?

